# I'm a leather holster man..........



## Bob Wright

Propellerhead's post concerning the Belly Band brought up several comments from others who prefer different carry methods. I've always preferred the leather holster worn on a good leather belt. Most comfortable and works for me.

I've read several posts about pocket carry, especially those big loose fitting pants with the cargo pockets. These are not my style, and I don't intend to try them, but I wonder about carrying a gun in those pockets. Doesn't that get worrisome, flopping around as you walk? I've tride dropping my S&W Model 442 in the pocket of a bomber jacket only to find it uncomfortable, not firmly secured against my body.

Please don't misunderstand, I'm not knocking it, just asking.

Bob Wright


----------



## A_J

I'd worry about lint when carrying a gun loose in a pocket - I've had folding knives I'd carried in a pocket where the lockwork got all wonky, took them apart and found dustbunny colonies living in there..


----------



## propellerhead

I think it's all about what you're used to. 

I have a co-worker who consistently wears starched Wrangler jeans, boots, shirt tucked in and a leather belt. Always. He feels awkward in anything else. To me, that's too constricting. Too much clothing. Too heavy. I don't rope cattle or chase badguys in the blistering sun or pouring rain. I have no need for tactical gear. I sit in a cubicle with my computer and attend design reviews in conference rooms. I don't need heavy protective clothing. I don't like wearing hats or hanging phones or pagers off my waist. I don't even wear a wristwatch. My wallet sits in my glove box while I'm in my car or in my desk when I'm at work. I come to work in t-shirts or polo shirts, jeans (sometimes cargo shorts), usually no belt, and running shoes. 

I bought a cheap $30 leather OWB holster that I wear on my plain leather belt while I'm home for the night. Just to try out what OWB holsters feel like. I've learned I need a good solid gun belt to keep the upper end of the holster from tilting away from my body. A regular size semi-auto pistol, a holster and a good quality belt can get heavy. It reaffirmed the fact that I am more comfortable with loose light clothing. 

I'm looking at getting a lightweight Bersa 380 for pocket carry. I'm not comfortable carrying anything heavy in the thigh pockets on cargo shorts. If I pocket carry with cargo shorts, the gun will go in the front pocket. With a pocket holster, it shouldn't be flopping around. On a snug (not tight) Belly Band, it will almost go unnoticed regardless of type of shorts.


----------



## Brass Balls

Count me as a leather holster fan too.


----------



## Bob Wright

I'm of the old school, I guess. My mother and dad, especially my dad, taught me that a man never goes out in public with his arms, feet or legs exposed. Sort of one of those things picked up on the road of life that sticks with you. Like carrying a clean white handkercheif for a lady, or a "gentleman never jingles." Walk with a lady on the curb side, stand when a lady enters a room, never carry an umbrella, etc. Old lessons linger.

Bob Wright


----------



## Brass Balls

Say how many posts do I need to lose the Mall Ninja moniker? :smt076 :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

Nice chioce of leather BB!!! I have the same minus the sharkskin trim.....

VM-II is the only way to go for IWB!!!

(I recently got a good deal on a c-tac for my USPc so I may have to give it a try.....)


----------



## Baldy

Leather for me all the way. I tried that plastic one time and gave it away. It was a IWB.
Hey BB that's a fine looking rig you got there.


----------



## Mike Barham

I prefer leather (well, horsehide, actually) in an IWB, but plastic OWB. I find leather much more comfortable when pressed against my body when carried IWB. Plastic is faster and "slicker" to draw from, so I prefer it when comfort isn't a relevant factor, as in OWB carry on a sturdy belt.

For casual carry, I invariably use a synthetic, reinforced Instructor's belt. The main thing I like about these is the ability to "micro-adjust" the fit. Unlike a leather belt with holes 1" apart, the velcro on the Instructor's belt allows me to get the fit EXACTLY the way I want it, down to the millimeter. When dressed nicely, however, I do switch to a 1 1/4" reinforced leather contour belt and a matching IWB holster.

Since I live in the hot southwest, I don't normally wear a jacket, so my pocket gun (KelTec P3AT) goes in the pocket of my shorts. It doesn't flop around there, and it's hardly noticeable with all the other crap I carry in my pockets: Surefire E2e, Spyderco knife, wallet, cell phone, and keys with ASP OC spray. I do ensure that the pistol is the ONLY thing in that particular pocket. Needless to say, I only wear cargo shorts!

I do jingle when I walk, so I guess I don't qualify as a gentleman. That's okay - I'm an enlisted man, anyway.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jimg11

I prefer leather all the way. I do have to wear a synthetic with my detail uniform but that is not my choice.


----------



## Maximo

It has been slow at work the past few days so I got busy with the leather.


----------



## Rustycompass

*~ you got busy...?*

~ are ya saying you crafted those holsters ? Man, I am very impressed... they look really nice. Are you self taught? 
My complements to the Leather Artist ... :smto23.... ( for what thats worth :smt003)


----------



## tomkk

Sorry if I hijack the thread briefly. I like leather too but I live in Florida and sweat a lot. It seems that everything I own that's leather "bleeds" the stain or dye or whatever they use for the color onto my clothes when it gets wet. Do you guys have that problem? Anything you know of to do about it? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

tomkk said:


> Sorry if I hijack the thread briefly. I like leather too but I live in Florida and sweat a lot. It seems that everything I own that's leather "bleeds" the stain or dye or whatever they use for the color onto my clothes when it gets wet. Do you guys have that problem? Anything you know of to do about it? Thanks.


My Bianchi belt holster did that when it was new - lucky, it was on a pair of pants that I have since worn out....


----------



## Rustycompass

*It's a frickin' rain forest...*



tomkk said:


> Sorry if I hijack the thread briefly. I like leather too but I live in Florida and sweat a lot. It seems that everything I own that's leather "bleeds" the stain or dye or whatever they use for the color onto my clothes when it gets wet. Do you guys have that problem? Anything you know of to do about it? Thanks.


Hey Tom, I'm a Floridian too & I know exactly what you mean and have dealt with it for years. And I'm one who I really appreicates a nice well made leather rig of holsters & belts & mag pouches etc. But unfortunately with our *MEGA HUMITY* I don't think there is anything we can do about it. I just look for rigs with natural colors & avoid dye issues all together. I've been in FLA all my life and it's just part of it... it's like a frickin' Rain forest down here sometimes...


----------



## Maximo

tomkk said:


> Sorry if I hijack the thread briefly. I like leather too but I live in Florida and sweat a lot. It seems that everything I own that's leather "bleeds" the stain or dye or whatever they use for the color onto my clothes when it gets wet. Do you guys have that problem? Anything you know of to do about it? Thanks.


Find yourself some Fiebings Leather Sheen. That is what I put on my holsters and they have never bled. I can't say they never will but the sheen, put on in several light coats, seals the leather so sweat doesn't penetrate. You may need to put it on a couple of times a year there in FL. since you guys sweat all year with the humidity and heat.


----------



## Maximo

rustycompass said:


> ~ are ya saying you crafted those holsters ? Man, I am very impressed... they look really nice. Are you self taught?
> My complements to the Leather Artist ... :smto23.... ( for what thats worth :smt003)


Yeah I made those. My newest design ( the three bi-tone holsters ) has turned out to be my favorites so far. The loops can be replaced with the turn of a screw. My favorite part of them is the screw placement, it gives a slight piviot point on the holster and, on me anyway, it causes the holster to move with my body ranther than with my pants and prevents the holster from rubbing a blister on my hip. They are made of a 8-9 oz leather also, so they may out live me.


----------



## tony pasley

I used to be a leather fan until I went thru 3 floods in 3 weeks. The mold set-in and could not get rid of it with any cleaner I used as soon as I would get it clean and it drying the mold returned


----------



## Baldy

Hey Maximo, man that's fine looking leather you are putting out there. Keep up the good work, and good luck with it.


----------



## Brass Balls

Wow, nice work Maximo! :smt1099


----------



## 2cam2go

tomkk said:


> Sorry if I hijack the thread briefly. I like leather too but I live in Florida and sweat a lot. It seems that everything I own that's leather "bleeds" the stain or dye or whatever they use for the color onto my clothes when it gets wet. Do you guys have that problem? Anything you know of to do about it? Thanks.


Sorry to pick this thread up so late. I read Maximo suggested Fiebings Leather Sheen. In my own experience, I have found that Sheen is good at keeping moisture out but has had surface cracking or spidering after a little time. I prefer and use a similar product, Fiebings Acrylic Resoline to be an excellent top coat final finish. It is quite flexible and definitely keeps the moisture out. It is easy to apply and can applied with a brush, moistened cloth or sprayed on. I air brush it on, several light coats with very good results. Hope this helps.


----------



## tex45acp

If there is anything better than a good leather holster.....I don't know what it could be. Here are a few of mine:
Milt Sparks VM2








Broomeland Max Con V








HBE Leather Com 3








Tucker Heritage








and even a cheap Hunter found in a used holster box


----------



## nevjohn

Maximo.... when you get to where you can do XD 4" I'll be looking for you. Nice looking leather. I can wear leather here in the fall/winter, but not in spring or summer. Nothing like living in the desert..

John'


----------



## RONNIE J

*How about*

A little leather with shark on top and maybe some Gator embossed--a couple of BELTMAN RIGS










Best
Ron


----------



## JHG

2cam2go said:


> Fiebings Acrylic Resoline to be an excellent top coat final finish. It is quite flexible and definitely keeps the moisture out. It is easy to apply and can applied with a brush, moistened cloth or sprayed on. I air brush it on, several light coats with very good results. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the tip. Every Tee Shirt and pair of Drawers I own are permantley stained Cordovan and this is the case with more than one Custom Holster from multiple Makers ...

-JHG-


----------



## jimg11

*I'm a leather holster man*

Maybe it is the sweat thing but I haven't had a problem with good leather holsters.


----------

